# 14" To 15 " Tire And Wheel Upgrade



## racephan (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I purchased my 2004 28rss last summer.. I have many trips planed for this summer and I want to changes wheels and tires for reliability.
Can I simply replace the 14" 205/75's with 15" 205/75's ? Any help would be appreciated.
Also, I have no axle upgrades.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have same camper in an 05 model. I went to 15's with 10ply(E) 225/75/15 size. I had plenty of room.


----------



## racephan (Apr 28, 2014)

mmblantz said:


> I have same camper in an 05 model. I went to 15's with 10ply 225/75/15 size. I had plenty of room.


 Thanks so much for the reply! How do you like your TT ?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We've had it since it was 3 months old and it suits us well. Have thought about downsizing since our daughters are adults now but they still end up going to the beach with us whenever we go and drag thier fiance's along. Enjoy your camper


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

We just upgraded to 15" D range on our Loft and had no issues, plus it looks WAY better and doesn't sway as much either.
Do it, you won't regret it at all!


----------



## racephan (Apr 28, 2014)

So, as far as 15" tires, should I go with the 225/75's not the 205/75's ?

I want to order online. Can you recommend the best site to order from?

Thanks!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I went with the wider tire for better contact area. I did not order online, just got my shop that was going to mount them to order them for me. thttp://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/tires/maxxis/product/submitProductSize.do?pc=46119&tmn=M8008+ST+Radial+BS+Trailer+Tire&typ=Trailer I have gotten good deals on tires from discounttiredirect.com. 
Or just do a google search for another supplier. That being said, make sure the manufacture date on the tire is as fresh as possible and not old stock.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

if upgrading to an E rated - check your Wheel spec ..... most only come rated for D

while doing this upgrade it is also a great time to add the Dexter Ez Flex and also to upgrade your springs by one more rating - one more spring

Most trailers come withe the bare minimum on the suspension....


----------



## racephan (Apr 28, 2014)

clarkely said:


> if upgrading to an E rated - check your Wheel spec ..... most only come rated for D
> 
> while doing this upgrade it is also a great time to add the Dexter Ez Flex and also to upgrade your springs by one more rating - one more spring
> 
> Most trailers come withe the bare minimum on the suspension....


Thanks for the info! Whats involved in doing the EZ flex and adding springs?


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

racephan,

There is a great write up on EZ Flex install from another forum. My link You might want to check it out, specially the original write up by LAdams and on page 7 by JBarca.

As for changing out the leaf springs, I thought that was quite simple while I was working on my trailer. Plan on spending a few hours, if not longer, to get the job done if you choose to do it yourself.

Regards,


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

yhc said:


> racephan,
> 
> There is a great write up on EZ Flex install from another forum. My link You might want to check it out, specially the original write up by LAdams and on page 7 by JBarca.
> 
> ...


I did mine earlier this spring, not a hard job. Should take you the better part of a day. You can do one side at a time. Make sure you break the bolts before you jack the trailer, you will need a breaker bar to get the nuts off. Once you have broken all the bolts loose, it is really a simple matter to replace the springs and install the EZ Flex system.

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

racephan said:


> if upgrading to an E rated - check your Wheel spec ..... most only come rated for D
> 
> while doing this upgrade it is also a great time to add the Dexter Ez Flex and also to upgrade your springs by one more rating - one more spring
> 
> Most trailers come withe the bare minimum on the suspension....


Thanks for the info! Whats involved in doing the EZ flex and adding springs?
[/quote]

Basically measuring your Eye to Eye measurements and ordering springs ...... IIRC around 30.00 a piece (or just under) and the Ez Flex which will come with your greasable bushings.

After that it is basically remove and replace ...... there are things to look out.... condition of shackles, axle, brakes etc. while doing the work .... i would also suggest replacing the Axle U bolts if doing it ....... to me it seemed senseless not to at that point....

TwoElkhounds suggestion as well as the link are a good place to start - search it on the net ...... lots of info on it ....feel free to pm me if you have any questions or need any info.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

G-R-E-A-T, just GREAT! Thanks everyone now I too ordered the EZ Flex kit and now I too might as well put new springs on the LOFT while I'm at it.
Why do I keep reading these dang forums?!!? WHY do we feel the need to constantly improve and upgrade everything with wheels & engines??!!??
HAHA yep something to do with testosterone levels or something I'm sure.









So now that you've got me hook line and sinker on yet ANOTHER upgrade project, what's IIRC?
Where do I get new leaf springs?
And should I just order new u-bolts too while I'm at it?


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone know the lug spacing on the 15 inch wheel if you upgrade from 14in to 15in. Want to order both online. Thanks


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> I have same camper in an 05 model. I went to 15's with 10ply(E) 225/75/15 size. I had plenty of room.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Do you know the lug spacing on the new 15 in rims,I would like to order wheel online..Thanks


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I believe they are all the same. It's a standard size for all the 5 lugs.
When I put 15" rims on in place of the 14" they were both exactly the same.
Chad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yours should be 5 x 4.5.

To check for sure measure from the center of one bolt hole to the center of the next hole. If the distance is 2 5/8" then it is a 4.5 circle. If it is 2 3/4" then it is a 4.75 circle. There are more combinations but I am sure you are 5 x 4.5.

Make sure you check the rim specs for pressure or load rating for the tires you intend to purchase. Also make sure the rim width is correct for the tire.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Yours should be 5 x 4.5.
> 
> To check for sure measure from the center of one bolt hole to the center of the next hole. If the distance is 2 5/8" then it is a 4.5 circle. If it is 2 3/4" then it is a 4.75 circle. There are more combinations but I am sure you are 5 x 4.5.
> 
> Make sure you check the rim specs for pressure or load rating for the tires you intend to purchase. Also make sure the rim width is correct for the tire.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, figure on going to E rated tire,should be more than enough tire for a 23krs. Don't use the camper more than 2 time a year.Tires are the on'e that came on it in 2006,so its about time to replace them. they prob don't have more than 10,000 miles on them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Yours should be 5 x 4.5.
> 
> To check for sure measure from the center of one bolt hole to the center of the next hole. If the distance is 2 5/8" then it is a 4.5 circle. If it is 2 3/4" then it is a 4.75 circle. There are more combinations but I am sure you are 5 x 4.5.
> 
> Make sure you check the rim specs for pressure or load rating for the tires you intend to purchase. Also make sure the rim width is correct for the tire.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

OK GURU'S GOT THE 225/75/15'S, 5 LUG 4.5 RIM's rated for the E RATED 10 PLY TIRE'S. I HAVE A 23KRS TOY HAULER.Are we sure they are going to fit without doing the axle flip? Putting them on this weekend. Problem is im in VA and the TT is in GA. We will see what happens.

Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

bery said:


> OK GURU'S GOT THE 225/75/15'S, 5 LUG 4.5 RIM's rated for the E RATED 10 PLY TIRE'S. I HAVE A 23KRS TOY HAULER.Are we sure they are going to fit without doing the axle flip? Putting them on this weekend. Problem is im in VA and the TT is in GA. We will see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

OK! Update on the upgrade, off are the stock 14in c rated duro tires. On are the new 225/75R15 in e rated Tomax. No axel flip needed! We have plenty of room for the 15 in rims. So the 23KRS took the upgraded tires and rims. Next on the list is the ez-flex system. Always something to upgrade! MONEY PIT!!


----------

